# HO Train parts



## GeneS (May 19, 2008)

Can anyone direct me to an online store that carries things like couplers, trucks and screws, and nuts and bolts to repair engines and rolling stock?
Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Site Sponsor*

I can't believe this thread is still unanwered?
Our Site Sponsor is S P Trains.com :thumbsup: He does sell trucks.
Did you take the weekend off S P? 
Ho screws and nuts are extremely small. I use something slightly larger from Fastenal. #4 40 woud be their smallest.


----------



## GeneS (May 19, 2008)

*Thank you*

I am a very busy man. Model trains take up a very small part of my life. Farming is a busy way of life in the summer months. I think you for you reply. Fastenal is an internet site? Is it Feastenal.com? T-Man was my screen name on AOL. Coincidence!
Be well


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Fastenal*

Fastenal.com They supply a wide range of nuts bolts drills etc. They are well represented in NY. They sell in bags of 100pcs around 2-3 dollars for nuts or screws if in stock. It was handy to buy when I was messing around with erector sets.

T-man was the wife's idea. All my interesting things start with T. I didn't have the bling for MR.T. Anyway he has cornered that name.hwell:


----------



## GeneS (May 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------

